

How to be prolific: Guidelines for getting it done from Joss Whedon - nickbarron
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1683167/how-to-be-prolific-guidelines-for-getting-it-done-from-joss-whedon

======
watershawl
I just read this article and agree with the parts about not talking about what
you're going to do before you do it and defining next actions. I admire Joss
for being that guy and getting stuff done. I need that inspiration right now
because I'm too focused on picking something to work on instead of just
working.

------
quizotic
"Dessert first" I LOVE that. Doing what you want to do the most may not get
the right things done, but I bet it gets the most things done.

